

Show HN: Heap-Based Quicksort, Visualized - pkinsky
https://quicksort-heap.herokuapp.com/

======
pkinsky
Single page app that uses Haskell to run quicksort on mutable arrays. It uses
a min-heap of intervals to repeatedly partition the smallest available
interval, instead of the standard left-to right ordering.

Pushes 'swap' and 'partition' events to the client via websocket for
visualization. Elegantly Baroque.

Github: [https://github.com/pkinsky/qs-ws](https://github.com/pkinsky/qs-ws)

